# TPS salutes CF



## The_Falcon (30 Jun 2006)

http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=2336&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0



> The Toronto Police Service and the Canadian Armed Forces renewed their peacekeeping partnership, celebrating past missions and future work together.
> 
> 
> “Canada has earned a worldwide reputation as being a peacekeeping nation and it is the brave and honourable men and women of the Canadian Forces who have earned and maintained that reputation,” Chief Bill Blair said at a ceremony honouring the work of the Canadian Armed Forces.
> ...


----------



## MPIKE (5 Jul 2006)

Anyone from TPS care to expand on what they get out of this new partnership? is it a better than the previous letters of agreement?

Just curious..for comparison.. PM if need..

Cheers


----------



## MPIKE (11 Jul 2006)

"42 active reservists and 150 former military members" and not one of them is here to comment on what TPS offers to its military members?? :

Previously coming from YRP they offered only 50-50 scenario for time off. Basically, half time paid other half unpaid and the member had to use his/her own vacation.  

DRP offers up to 96hours paid leave of absence for training. and Leave of absence for a year without penalty in standing.  Is this along the lines of what TPS has?

Bueler? ;D


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Jul 2006)

PIKER said:
			
		

> "42 active reservists and 150 former military members" and not one of them is here to comment on what TPS offers to its military members?? :



You can ask the 32 CBG CO or BSM they are both in TPS.  There is a former 48th on TPS ETF, and my friends father is a Sgt in FIS and a Capt in the QOR.


----------



## rregtc-etf (8 Nov 2006)

It's all just B.S. to get a quick photo op for the Toronto Police Commission

The reality is that the TPS only gives it's CF Reserve members unpaid time off to attend military training to a max of 2 weeks per year and only on approval based on TPS operational needs.  This provision was negotiated by the police union (Toronto Police Association) for it's members.  The Toronto Police Commission Chair agreed to this during labour negotiations, they did not raise the issues themselves but are more than willing to jump into a photo op.

Toronto Police Service officers have allowed some of it's members to participate in UN Sanctioned Missions to Kosovo and East Timor.  However, the police UN postings are administered by the RCMP not TPS.  Early on Iraq was looked at but considered too dangerous, however TPS did have a member training Iraqi police cadets in a neighbouring country. 

There is no requirement for a police officer going on a UN police posting to have any previous military experience, however they may require language skills depending on if it is a French language mission such as Haiti.


----------



## rz350 (13 Nov 2006)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You can ask the 32 CBG CO or BSM they are both in TPS.  There is a former 48th on TPS ETF, and my friends father is a Sgt in FIS and a Capt in the QOR.



32 CBG  CO is actaully in the OPP http://www.army.dnd.ca/32cbg_hq/Comd_Bio.htm

The 32 CBG BSM is not a police officer of any kind.http://www.army.dnd.ca/32cbg_hq/BSM_Bio.htm
(The company that his Bio lists is a water/wastewater engineering firm)

Not ragging on you or anything...just  though I would however correct the facts.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Nov 2006)

I would imagine that many services would not care if their members went on a tour, since while you are on leave of absence your pay, benefits and pension contributions are all suspended.  The Man would be saving money while you were out doing green stuff.  
Shortly, I will be testing my own departments feelings on this matter.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Nov 2006)

rz350 said:
			
		

> 32 CBG  CO is actaully in the OPP http://www.army.dnd.ca/32cbg_hq/Comd_Bio.htm
> 
> The 32 CBG BSM is not a police officer of any kind.http://www.army.dnd.ca/32cbg_hq/BSM_Bio.htm
> (The company that his Bio lists is a water/wastewater engineering firm)
> ...



Umm my facts were correct at the time I posted them, back in JULY (the CO was Col Stafford, and the BSM was CWO Newton).  Col Mann, and CWO Darling were appointed to their current positions after I made my post. :


----------



## rregtc-etf (14 Nov 2006)

Re: I would imagine that many services would not care if their members went on a tour.

That may or may not be the case, because there are also officers that are absent from duty because of, Dependent & Child Care Leave, Injured on Duty, Maternity and Paternity Leave, Annual Leaves etc. etc.  So the police department may or may not grant military leave depending on these other types of leave their personnel are entitled to take.  

When it comes to budget time and the police chief asks for more officers to fill vacant front line positions, the police commissions can argue, "Why do you say you need more officers when you are granting them leaves of absence? (Real time politics have to be factored in as well)


----------



## rz350 (15 Nov 2006)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Umm my facts were correct at the time I posted them, back in JULY (the CO was Col Stafford, and the BSM was CWO Newton).  Col Mann, and CWO Darling were appointed to their current positions after I made my post. :



Sorry man, I saw this thread near the top of topics and just assumed it was a recent thread...

My bad for not checking the dates.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 Nov 2006)

rregtc-etf said:
			
		

> Re: I would imagine that many services would not care if their members went on a tour.
> 
> That may or may not be the case, because there are also officers that are absent from duty because of, Dependent & Child Care Leave, Injured on Duty, Maternity and Paternity Leave, Annual Leaves etc. etc.  So the police department may or may not grant military leave depending on these other types of leave their personnel are entitled to take.
> 
> When it comes to budget time and the police chief asks for more officers to fill vacant front line positions, the police commissions can argue, "Why do you say you need more officers when you are granting them leaves of absence? (Real time politics have to be factored in as well)



Officers going on tour is nothing new.  From what I understand Toronto has several in theater right now.  Do you know the actual number, just out of curiosity?
I don't think it would be too great a boon for someone on the police service board to end up being highlighted as being unsupportive to the military.  If someone wants to serve their country abroad and wants time to do it, I don't expect it looks to good to say "no, screw everyone else.  You have to work here".


----------



## rregtc-etf (19 Nov 2006)

TPS has not contributed personnel to any UN postings since 2003-2004.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Nov 2006)

rregtc-etf said:
			
		

> TPS has not contributed personnel to any UN postings since 2003-2004.



Hmmm.  Maybe I'm getting it mixed up with 5 RCR Peel Regional.


----------

